# Circumcision activism



## dmpmercury (Mar 31, 2008)

The rates of circumcision is dropping in the US but this is being used to send alarms to get the rate back up. There is a lot of misinformation being spread and medical doctors are still unaware of the benefits of the foreskin. 3 studies in Africa that show a slight slight decrease in HIV is being used to try to get rates up even though there are studies that refute that data and even if it was true doesn't represent much protection especially compared to cheaper more effective things like condomns and education.

The AAP might change their neutral stance to saying their is benefits due to the HIV finding and no risks to circumcision. They are ignoring the risks of meatal stenis, adhesions and more importantly the loss of sexual function for both males and females. If the AAPs stance changes this would be a huge blow.

I thought we should get together a letter writing group and we should share letters we are sending. We should address the negative articles that have been coming out like the NYT one that came out recently. We should write to the AAP and the CDC. We should write to the states where medicaid still funds it and to private insurance companies. We should debunk all the myths about the foreskin about hygiene and infections and that it doesn't effect sex, and has a low complication rate.

I am currently working on a research paper. It is in need of heavy editing but I hope to share it and to get published or at least put it on a blog that people may read.

We already failed many generations of men and even women suffer from the loss of foreskin. We must get the truth out there and protect.

Is anyone up for writing letters or having a group where we share what we are doing to tackle this issue?


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

There are many avenues for intactivism around... and some letter writing campaigns have already been started. This is a great idea to have and create sample letters. Letter writing is something I dread and am horrible at (not the final letter, but the time angst, and difficulty writing to get it done). I certainly find it much more approachable to act when I have a template to work from.
Have you checked out Intact America - I believe they have a response to the NYT article?
Then there is the Whole Network on Facebook and NOCIRC too.

I also find that posting an informative link on the Case Against Circ here at mothering and then linking to the activist portion here gets more people to see it. Unfortunately I rarely check the posts on activism and am more often on the CAC forum or my local state forum and I know a lot of times people miss out on this type of post.

Hope that helps somewhat!

Jessica

I'm not a good one to volunteer for letter writing- it is NOT a strengthy but I would participate


----------

